# My cat chews brooms, toilet brushes, artifical trees...



## Littleone816 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi all, I'm new here, but I've been trying to find an answer and can't!!

My cat Scamp is really odd. He LOVES to chew on brooms, toilet brushes, anything with that texture (including my artifical Christmas tree). I've learned to hide the broom bristles and toilet brushes, but I just caught him chewing on a branch of our tree (even after I sprayed it with lemon juice).

I know the tree's a temporary thing, but is there any way to stop with the other things as well?

Does anyone else have this? Am I the only one?


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Nope, don't worry, you're not the only one. Many kitties, young and old, like to chew. The trick is diverting them to things that are acceptable and safe for them.

My Mozart likes to chew on everything. He's kinda the let's-find-out-what-this-is-with-a-few-chomps boy. Our CDs have some marks, our pens, book corners, etc. My Pixie likes to chew, chew, chew on white cords and plastic especially. Even the Bitter stuff doesn't deter her.

I have chew hides around the house for them, which helps a lot.

Here's some related threads for you, so you don't feel alone in this!

Help....
Behavior problem


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

My cats chew on things and run. They chew my notebook adaptor cord, Christmas tree, boxes, etc.... :roll:


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

My Wallace is a chewer. I give him cardboard boxes when he gets the "chewies." He likes furniture unfortunately :? although that's gotten better as he's gotten older.


----------



## Kelae (Sep 4, 2004)

My girls steal my toothbrush if I leave it in the holder on the counter. After they claimed a few I finally started putting in the cabinet. It's so funny when I see one of them walking by with this big toothbrush in her mouth  Now if I could only get them to brush!

Kel


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

my cat chews and rips up tissue paper. Whenever I bring something home that was wrapped in paper, I leave it on the floor and he will destroy it within a day. Only when I get sick of looking at all the paper on the floor will I pick it up, only to give him a few pieces next time 

He also likes to chew on straws, my straps on my purses, arggggggggggh, and when I lie in bed with my hooded sweatshirt on, yes I know I'm weird... he runs up on my chest and will lay there and chew on the hood lace thingy... LOL!!


----------

